

IE9 won't be available to WindowsXP Users. - narad
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/help/ie-9/is-the-pre-released-internet-explorer-9-right-for-me

======
narad
Microsoft has released the IE9 RC yesterday. After seeing the requirements, it
is surprising to note that WindowsXP is no longer supported.

Will this cause a mass switch to FF or Chrome?

~~~
mooism2
If the people using IE (whatever version) on Windows XP were unhappy with it
and aware of competing browsers, they'd have switched to Firefox or Chrome
already.

I'd expect a lot of people using IE on XP are using IE6 (to access intranet
sites that break in other browsers), and wouldn't want IE9 even if they could
have it. Anyone got any figures to confirm/refute?

